# aimer, amare



## mtmjr

Bonjour tout le monde! J'ai un petit question pour vous. A l'école, on était enseigné que le sens du mot "aimer" était "to like" et que le sens du mot "adorer" était "to love". Mais depuis, je n'ai guère vu "adorer" utilisait comme "to love", mais plutôt, "aimer": _Paris, je t'aime._ En fait, je n'ai guère jamais vu "adorer" du tout.

Maintenant, je suis en train d'étudier les langues latines et je ne sais pas traduire "aimer" en italien. Par exemple, le mot italien pour "to like" est "piacere", mais le mot pour "to love" est "amare" (sans incluant "adorare"). Alors, j'espère que quelqu'un peut m'aider et merci pour tous vos conseils!


----------



## jazyk

Mi piace il sole. - I like the sun.
Amo il sole. - I love the sun.
Adoro il sole. - I adore the sun.

Mais je pense que la première et la troisième options sont plus naturelles. La deuxième me semble un peu excessive. Peut-être qu'elle pourrait être dite par une femme, parce que les femmes en général sont plus effusives que les hommes, mais c'est seulement une idée. Ne jetez pas de pierres sur moi, s'il vous plaît.


----------



## avok

Adorer means to like very much but at the same time it means "adore" as in English.

I adore you: Je t'adore 

I love you: Je t'aime

I "looooove" chocolate : J'adore le chocolat

I like Paris: J'aime Paris

I looooooove Paris : J'adore Paris


----------



## federicoft

Hmm, it is a bit difficult to answer. I think we had endless discussions on our forums trying to explain all the nuances of 'amare' in Italian.

First of all I agree with jazyk. Generally speaking 'amare' is more passionate than French 'aimer' and English 'to love', so it is used more sparingly. 'Piacere' is used instead.

E.g.
_J'aime les asperges_ - Mi piacciono gli asparagi
"Amo gli asparagi" would sound a bit ridicolous.

Nevertheless, you could still say 'amare' when someone is really fond of something and you want to emphasize it.

E.g.
_Il aimait se promener dans le bois _- Amava passeggiare nel bosco.
Much more emphatic than "Gli piaceva passeggiare nel bosco".

When referring to people, 'aimer' translates to both 'amare' and 'voler bene'. Again, there is a very complex relationship between those verbs. With parents, friends etc., 'voler bene' it is used *almost* exclusively. When romantic love is involed, both can be used depending on the context.

E.g.
_Ils s'aimaient comme deux frères_ - Si volevano bene come due fratelli
_Ils s'aimaient comme deux tourtereaux _- Si amavano come due colombi.

It is still a defective picture, but hope it helps to make things a bit clearer.


----------



## Outsider

Voici quelques fils qui pourront vous être utiles:

I love you or I want you?
Ti voglio bene vs. ti amo
French language has no word to say " I love you"


----------



## mtmjr

Thanks everyone.  Ah, so many words, so many nuances.  While I have at least some working knowledge of the usage distinctions, I think the only way I would every _truly_ understand is if I were to live in Italy.  But seeing as that's not in the foreseeable future, I'll have to make do.  Thanks again!

-mtmjr-


----------

